# Lighting Period Question



## Lukmana91 (27 Sep 2015)

Tank size: 150 L
CO2: Yes indicator green
Lighting: 14W x 4 with reflectors on each one
Filter: Eheim Ecco Pro 300

Plants inside:
Bacopa Monnieri
Monte Carlo
Ludwigia Grandulosa
Ludwigia Ovalis 
Hydrocotyle Tripartita
Staurogyne Repens
Java moss
Pogostemon Helferi
Bucephalandra 


So I have been setting up this tank for approx 1 month now. The plants have been growing great with addition of CO2 and regular dosing. However recently i have seen some BBA/ Green Beard algae (not sure which because when i picked it up to the light it looks green). 

I think the problem is the photoperiod. Due to my schedule, i turned on the lights at 8 AM and have it turned off at 2 PM, then have it turned on again at 4 PM and finally turned it off at 9PM evening. 

The photoperiod has 2 hours gap where i also turned off the CO2. for the fear of the plants not using CO2 for photosynthesis. 

What do you guys think? Any suggestions and inputs are welcomed.


----------



## Nelson (27 Sep 2015)

I'm no expert but would stop the 8-2 period and just have the 4-9.Or vice versa.


----------



## Martin in Holland (27 Sep 2015)

The idea behind a light time out is that this allow the CO2 to build up again, but IMO it's better to have a stable light and CO2 regime thru out the hole daytime with CO2 coming on 1 hour before light and off also about 1 hour before the light turns off.


----------



## Edvet (27 Sep 2015)

Using a break isn't usefull when using CO2, even can be detrimental. Having a lot of available CO2 in the plant at lights on is good, it helps the plant coping with all the energy it gets, having to do that twice isn't helping. The midday break stems from people without CO2 added, it helps building up CO2 so plants have more available.
Having a stable level of CO2 (even when its graudually declining) is important for the plants in my opinion because it is easier for the plants to adapt.(thus i don't use a break)


----------



## alto (27 Sep 2015)

If the midday siesta is so that you can view the tank in the morning & evening, I'd try 8am - 12 noon, then 4pm - 9pm
You can also explore lower levels of CO2 24/7 rather than the ON/OFF (increase surface ripple at night or add in an airstone etc) - I've one tank that receives a good amount of ambient light & find this works better.


----------



## Lukmana91 (27 Sep 2015)

Martin in China said:


> The idea behind a light time out is that this allow the CO2 to build up again, but IMO it's better to have a stable light and CO2 regime thru out the hole daytime with CO2 coming on 1 hour before light and off also about 1 hour before the light turns off.





alto said:


> If the midday siesta is so that you can view the tank in the morning & evening, I'd try 8am - 12 noon, then 4pm - 9pm
> You can also explore lower levels of CO2 24/7 rather than the ON/OFF (increase surface ripple at night or add in an airstone etc) - I've one tank that receives a good amount of ambient light & find this works better.




Thank you guys so much for the reply, 

If i don't use a break, i would end up having the lights on 8am - 8pm, which is 12 hours of photoperiod. 
Would that be too much light for too long?

You are correct, the point of the break is so that i can view the tank before i go to work and enjoy it when i came back in the evening. 
I am using surface skimmer on my tank, so it creates an adequate ripple on the surface but it isn't as strong as airstone ripple. 

Regarding the 8am - 12noon; 4pm-9pm period, do i turn on the co2 during 1pm-3pm?


----------



## Martin in Holland (27 Sep 2015)

12 hours of light is way to much indeed...why not try a small light in the morning for maybe 30minutes or so, just enough for you to enjoy your tank but not enough for algae to pick up on and have a 7-8 hour lighting period later in the day.


----------



## tigertim (27 Sep 2015)

the light period is way to long....i get good growth on only 6 hours 45 mins daily light and mine is only a liquid carbon set up...algae is virtually zero


----------



## alto (27 Sep 2015)

Lukmana91 said:


> Regarding the 8am - 12noon; 4pm-9pm period, do i turn on the co2 during 1pm-3pm?


Have you monitored CO2 levels?
What is your set up for CO2?
Livestock?
Filter with surface agitation?
Re algae, do you have shrimp etc as cleaning crew?



To be conservative, I'd run CO2 from 6 or 7am - 10am (so shutting CO2 off 2 hours before lights out BUT depending on actual levels in the aquarium, running CO2 from 6-10 or 7-11 or 6-11 etc may prove more desirable for plants ... you need to observe the tank to choose)
Then restart CO2 from 3pm - 8pm ... for this second shift I'd expect CO2 levels still to be elevated compared to the early morning, but that is just supposition, having a few drop checkers at various levels in the aquarium should help you decide - also fish activity, but hopefully you don't run CO2 at levels where fish actually display distress  ...
except I watched an aquarium video linked in a recent thread & while the plant growth may've been nice, the fish were all exhibiting signs of CO2 "poisoning"    surprisingly none of the posters commented on this, hopefully people were being conservative rather than unaware.

OTOH if your system is basically working, then just tweak it, rather than making significant changes, eg adjust your light period slightly (down), & adjust CO2 to match ie you're turning it off at present when lights off, so continue to do so.


----------



## Lukmana91 (28 Sep 2015)

alto said:


> Have you monitored CO2 levels?
> What is your set up for CO2?
> Livestock?
> Filter with surface agitation?
> ...



CO2 is pressurized with regulator connected to it, i am monitoring it with drop checker, so far it shows dark green
The current lifestock is about 30 RCS, i am planning to add more fish in the future. 
I am using a surface skimmer that also provides a gentle surface agitation. 
The cleaning crew is mostly RCS. Beside BBA/GBA, there is also a little bit of GDA, which i believe is normal in most tanks and also diatoms due to the young age of the aquarium (1 month old setup). 

I am afraid that if i keep the co2 turned on during the siesta, it will poison the inhabitants and be a waste anyway since the plants are not using it. 



Martin in China said:


> 12 hours of light is way to much indeed...why not try a small light in the morning for maybe 30minutes or so, just enough for you to enjoy your tank but not enough for algae to pick up on and have a 7-8 hour lighting period later in the day.



I think that i just might have to compromise


----------

